# Help with sound deadening on doors.



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking for help from those that have done the SQ install, like xtreme, on how you got the door trim panel to fit with the MLV and CCF. There is no way this is going to fit without compromising the sealing of the door chamber which kind of defeats the purpose. The MLV and CCF together are just shy of 1/4 thick. Doesn't sound like it should be a problem but it most certainly is. The biggest issue is the area just rearward from the speaker itself. The area of the door hole pocket that runs diagonally has to sit inside the door pretty far. This seems to be the big issue as the MLV and CCF are limiting how far in the panel will go. There's no way the plastic clips, even if I can get them to seat, will hold under this kind of tension. No way. It needs to fit in place in an almost relaxed state. I think the only way this can work is by cutting a slit in through the MLV to allow the MLV to fall into the door and allow the panel to recess into this area, compromising the reason the MLV is there in the first place. Not sure if a heat gun would allow the MLV to take a mold to allow some clearance. I can't believe nobody's run into this and hasn't posted about it. It's a big deal. With just under 20 hours into this install, I'm pretty frustrated. I definitely don't want to hack this job. Hoping someone has the answer, else it's back to the drawing board.

As you can see in the picture, pretty much copied what xtreme did. I think he left out this important problematic detail in his install. Or maybe his Cruze has a different door panel design. I have a PM sent to him but have yet to hear back. Possibly a call to don at sound deadener is in order.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Literally have 22 hours into just the passenger door trying to fit the
MLV and CCF. There is no way in **** enough room to fit the interior trim with this in place. I'd like to know what folks have really done for sound deadening because it's definitely not this. I doubt that anybody has gone this route & followed through with this particular sound deadening. There has to be a better way. Over 200 views and not one single comment. I'm calling BS on this. I'll be running with just the CLD tiles and factory vapor barrier and insulation. Sorry I drank the Koole Aide. Hope that in the end, this set up is worth the trouble and expense. Beginning to have my doubts. Sorry for the negative rant, but after 22 hours........

On to the driver's door next.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone have experience with soundskins lite or soundskins pro lite product. These both come in at a considerably thinner size. 
One of these products just might be the answer to my door panel fitment issues. Although this set up would have the ccf and mlv/butyl rubber in reverse order. Not sure if that really matters. I would assume this stuff would not be as efficient as what I have tried but at this point I'm at a loss on how to make it all fit. 

Rich.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mlv ... Ccf ... Cld ???


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Mlv ... Ccf ... Cld ???


Cld tiles are istalled on both front doors and interior door trim panels. Problem with the MLV & CCF combined is it is too thick to allow the trim panel back on. Soundskins lite is much thinner at 1.6mm (.059") thickness. This is technically not MLV and is adhesive backed. I was thinking of going with the Soundskins lite then attaching the CCF over that to see how that would fit. This technique would be backwards as the CCF layer would be between the interior door panel and the soundskin. Not the original design and I don't know how it will affect the sound quality. With this setup the only coverage for the door cavity openings would be the CCF as the soundskin would be self adhered to the doors sheet metal. Conversely I might be able to adhere the CCF to the adhesive back of the sound skins and follow the original design install using the velcro to attach to the door. This would keep it simple & removable for servicing door components in the future if needed and possibly be thin enough. Basically I need to keep this just thin enough to allow the door panel to fit properly. A compromise at best. I've been putting this off and continuing with the rest of the install till i can figure this out. I guess nobody else has run into this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, I don't speak that language and still do not know what those initials stand for so I can only guess you are trying to paste sound deadener to the outside of the door shell under the interior door panel and are having issues reinstalling the panels. It also seems as if you have also pasted them to the backside of the door panel itself. If that is the case, I think those should be removed. Pictures would also help as the way you asked your question was tough to decipher. If you simplify, more will offer help eventually.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

MLV = Mass loaded Vinyl

CCF = Closed Cell Foam

CLD = Constrained Layer Damping

What I am trying to do is exactly what Andre did in his original install. Admittedly he had problems as well but did not go into detail on his solution. I'm still working out some ideas but right now I'm continuing with the rest of my install. If you look at the pictures in both the original SQ install thread and in the picture I posted above, you should get the idea. I would be interested in knowing what folks have used that have done this install. My guess is most, if not any, went this MLV and CCF route, otherwise there would be more discussion on it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I scrolled through 27 of the 47 pages looking for pictures and ran out of time. I found none so far.: [h=1]

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry about that. It's in the original How To SQ thread. Page 26, post # 251 is where the revelent pictures start. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...utorials/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread-26.html


----------

